# Coastal morphs



## adazz (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wondering about this, havn't seen many different morphs or hypos of coastal. Does anyone breed them exclusively? does this even go on in Australia? seen plenty around the net but can't really tell what country they're from.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jun 2, 2008)

should be breeding these pair of hypos this season.i've got to get a better photo of the girl one of these days


----------



## zobo (Jun 2, 2008)

I should have some stripes out of these 2nd generation striped coastals this year.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 2, 2008)

Zobo, we need to chat....


----------



## zobo (Jun 2, 2008)

Den,
send me an email [email protected] as I lost all email contacts with a computer problem and we can 'chat'


----------



## Jason (Jun 10, 2008)

good luck guys.
zobo, cant wait to see what they produce for you!


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 10, 2008)

not sure what these will be, but i'm holding them back to see how they look in 18 months,


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 10, 2008)

these are also a bit different, they have the same father as the ones above, but different mother,


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## itbites (Jun 10, 2008)

*Some gorgeous colours there ponybug...*


----------



## Jason (Jun 10, 2008)

looking good pony!
will be interesting to see what they give you in a couple of season!


----------



## adazz (Jun 10, 2008)

Ahhh stunning, love the colouration on some of these


----------



## Kathryn_ (Jun 10, 2008)

Pony: what on earth is going on with that second one? Has s/he actually got *blue* patches?! o_0


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 10, 2008)

Now there are some lovely specimens there guys. I especially like those striped ones. Fantastic.


----------



## centralian11 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pony you are exceeding yourself . You certainly have set the standard for coastals. They are fabulous.
Barry


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 10, 2008)

Kathryn_ said:


> Pony: what on earth is going on with that second one? Has s/he actually got *blue* patches?! o_0



hi kathryn, yes she does have red patches on the blue body, she is classed as a paradox,


----------



## steve6610 (Jun 10, 2008)

great stripes zobo, this is the latest pic i have of the one i got from your line,


----------

